# Italian Military Bike Bianchi Bersagliere 1925



## fat tire trader (Mar 25, 2015)

I found this video today of a 1925 Bianchi Bersagliere military bike. It has front and rear suspension and is two speed fixed gear. If anyone has specific questions about the bike, I speak Italian and can translate the video.

[video]https://youtu.be/Q_qQl2ttqmU[/video]


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 28, 2015)

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/bianchi-military-folding-bicycle-model-1912/


----------

